

A Japanese drink company is putting the first billboard on the moon - cryptoz
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/15/5719758/can-of-pocari-sweat-going-to-moon-in-2015/

======
TheyCalledHimBo
Hold up, I was under the impression there were international treaties against
doing this kind of crap...

